# ANSS Trip



## Bobcat

I've just been tasked with temporarily working on a different seismic project. Normally, I'm installing a system every 60KM across the country, working from the west coast to east coast, north in the summer and south in the winter. We just finished eastern MT and are starting in eastern WY this month, trying to stay ahead of the snow. More on that...

http://www.earthscope.org/observatories/usarray

Now they've asked me to break away and head east to throw some gear in the ground for this project...

http://earthquake.usgs.gov/research/monitoring/anss/

Hopefully, I can knock it out in the next 1-2 weeks and get back in time to stay on schedule. Ok, now for why this is in the Travel' forum...here's a map of the route, roughly, that I'll be taking.



It's kind of cool that this fell into my lap this week. I was just about to finalize my pllans for the FF trip to Docs. Now it looks like I can do it on the customers tab!  Should be able to make it to Docs right on time. So, look for me in a Starbucks near you. Oh, did I mention...*I'll have SnoOps with me*.


----------



## fogtender

Bobcat said:


> I've just been tasked with temporarily working on a different seismic project. Normally, I'm installing a system every 60KM across the country, working from the west coast to east coast, north in the summer and south in the winter. We just finished eastern MT and are starting in eastern WY this month, trying to stay ahead of the snow. More on that...
> 
> http://www.earthscope.org/observatories/usarray
> 
> Now they've asked me to break away and head east to throw some gear in the ground for this project...
> 
> http://earthquake.usgs.gov/research/monitoring/anss/
> 
> Hopefully, I can knock it out in the next 1-2 weeks and get back in time to stay on schedule. Ok, now for why this is in the Travel' forum...here's a map of the route. roughly, that I'll be taking.
> 
> View attachment 28175
> 
> It's kind of cool that this fell into my lap this week. I was just about to finalize my pllans for the FF trip to Docs. Now it looks like I can do it on the customers tab!  Should be able to make it to Docs right on time. So, look for me in a Starbucks near you. Oh, did I mention...I'll have SnoOps with me.


 
The world is coming to an end!.... How can you afford to go to "Starbucks"?

So what kind of flavor do you favor?....

Have a great trip, take lots of photos!


----------



## Bobcat

fogtender said:


> The world is coming to an end!.... How can you afford to go to "Starbucks"?
> 
> So what kind of flavor do you favor?....
> 
> Have a great trip, take lots of photos!




I'm paid with tax dollars...thank you for your support. 

3-shot whole milk venti mocha in the morning, venti Verona later in the day. 

Hope to meet a few more FF weenies enroute, and maybe steal a snowcat or two from Boggie.


----------



## thcri RIP

you flying these routes or driving?


----------



## Bobcat

Driving a dually 3500 Silverado Duramax with a loaded utility box (Knapheide KUV).


----------



## thcri RIP

When you leave Mpls looks like your going to drop down to Mankato and continue south to I90 then west.  How long are you in Mpls?


----------



## Bobcat

This is our construction crews map. I may not, and probably won't, follow the same route. I will pick my route as I go. I don't plan on spending more than a day at any one location, but my schedule, like my route, will be flexible. I always stop for free food/coffee...*wink wink nudge nudge*.


----------



## thcri RIP

Bobcat said:


> This is our construction crews map. I may not, and probably won't, follow the same route. I will pick my route as I go. I don't plan on spending more than a day at any one location, but my schedule, like my route, will be flexible. I always stop for free food...*wink wink nudge nudge*.




Didn't Vin Steal some coffee from you?  I might be able to replace that depending on what day you be going through?


----------



## Bobcat

No firm dates yet. Heading for Billings, MT tonight to pick up gear that should be there tomorrow or by Friday latest. Then we'll start working west, probably in the order of ND, SD, MN, NE, IN, 'FF', NC, SC. So, should be in MN by early next week.

Yup, he scammed some coffee off me, but he did leave a few bits of Aussie candy. The Violet Crumble is very similar to what I knew as 'Olde Fashioned Molasses Candy' in the northeast, except the Violet Crumble has a more uniform consistency and is covered in chocolate.


----------



## Cityboy

Bobcat said:


> Yup, he scammed some coffee off me, but he did leave a few bits of Aussie candy. The Violet Crumble is very similar to what I knew as 'Olde Fashioned Molasses Candy' in the northeast, except the Violet Crumble has a more uniform consistency and is covered in chocolate.


 
Given Vin's propensity to gift Roo Nuts, you should be glad he didn't give you some real mole asses.

I see some small squiggly green lines from Joplin to Tulsa to OKC. You planning to come down and buy me lunch on your GSA credit card?


----------



## cowgirl

Where in Colorado are you stopping?


----------



## pirate_girl

Bobcat said:


> I'm paid with tax dollars...thank you for your support.
> 
> 3-shot whole milk venti mocha in the morning, venti Verona later in the day.
> 
> Hope to meet a few more *FF weenies* enroute, and maybe steal a snowcat or two from Boggie.


That's possible..


----------



## Bobcat

cowgirl said:


> Where in Colorado are you stopping?



Wherever you'd like me to stop. 


I will be passing through CO on my way to MT tomorrow. You on the east side of the rock pile?







Easy now, PG.


----------



## pirate_girl

Bobcat said:


> Wherever you'd like me to stop.
> 
> 
> I will be passing through CO on my way to MT tomorrow. You on the east side of the rock pile?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easy now, PG. ok:


I am not the jealous type.. hrrrrrmmph!


----------



## Bobcat

Cityboy said:


> Given Vin's propensity to gift Roo Nuts, you should be glad he didn't give you some real mole asses.
> 
> I see some small squiggly green lines from Joplin to Tulsa to OKC. You planning to come down and buy me lunch on your GSA credit card?



I've got some mole skins, close enough?

Not sure what those green squigglys are since it's not my map, but I suspect toll roads. Will Rogers for one?

Does anyone accept the govt card anymore? I thought everyone had switched to AMEX. Okieland isn't on the schedule for this run, but we'll be there soon enough.


----------



## Spiffy1

You coming through east or west of Sioux Falls?  I might even be able to catch up with you in Sioux Falls for that matter.  If you stop by out here, I'd certainly put on a fresh pot of coffee; I can't match that fancy Starbucks stuff, but suppose I could stir it with a rabid skunk and achieve nearly the right froth.  

SnoOps too?!  Maybe I better just  instead!


----------



## cowgirl

You can stop in the eastern plains. What hwy/interstate are you taking into Montana?


----------



## daedong

Bob, I will give you a wave as you drive past us! I do still have some violet crumble if you stop though.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Looking forward to meeting fellow FF members.  Hopefully Bob will get in tonight.  Hes trying to push 1,000 plus miles in one day.  Hope that POS GM holds together!


----------



## Bobcat

Nope, it didn't.


----------



## Bobcat

SnoOps and I made it Dickinson, ND about 30mins ago. Tomorrow we'll be working in Maddock, ND and then push on for SD or MN tomorrow night. A word of warning for anyone ever considering giving SnoOps a ride in their truck...









...keep the windows down. 

 SnoOps--><--You


----------



## Deadly Sushi

Bobcat said:


> SnoOps and I made it Dickinson, ND about 30mins ago. Tomorrow we'll be working in Maddock, ND and then push on for SD or MN tomorrow night. A word of warning for anyone ever considering giving SnoOps a ride in their truck...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...keep the windows down.
> 
> SnoOps--><--You


 
I just found this thread! 
I can only IMAGINE what it is like with you 2 traveling together! 

Hey how close are you two getting to Chicago?


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Too bad you guys are on a timeline.  You could take a 10 hr drive to the northeast once you hit Minneapolis and I could introduce you to a real snowcat..........


----------



## Spiffy1

Bobcat said:


> SnoOps and I made it Dickinson, ND about 30mins ago. Tomorrow we'll be working in Maddock, ND and then push on for SD or MN tomorrow night. A word of warning for anyone ever considering giving SnoOps a ride in their truck...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...keep the windows down.
> 
> SnoOps--><--You


 
I have some fresh peppers from the garden and plenty of beans; how about a big ol batch of chili to go with that coffee?


----------



## Bobcat

We're hanging out with TNuts right now. Heading for Aberdeen, SD tonight, work in Miller, SD tomorrow, then off for M/StP tomorrow night.


----------



## pirate_girl

Nice..


----------



## Bobcat

Just left TNuts. Had a great time BS-ing and hearing about what he picked up in Duluth.


----------



## Trakternut

Bobcat said:


> Just left TNuts. Had a great time BS-ing and hearing about what he picked up in Duluth.



Dammit! That wasn't me!   I've never been to Duluth in my life.

It was fun! Hopefully, sometime in the future, our "session" can last a little longer than an hour and three quarters.

Boy, oh, boy! Did I ever hear the dirt from Bobcat on.......oops!   Guess I'd better not say.


----------



## Deadly Sushi

Trakternut said:


> Dammit! That wasn't me!  I've never been to Duluth in my life.
> 
> It was fun! Hopefully, sometime in the future, our "session" can last a little longer than an hour and three quarters.
> 
> Boy, oh, boy! Did I ever hear the dirt from Bobcat on.......oops!  Guess I'd better not say.


 
You guys role a new character for D&D? 

Everyone is visiting everyone except for me. Im not taking ANY more photos of myself. Its scaring folks off.


----------



## pirate_girl

Trakternut said:


> Dammit! That wasn't me!   I've never been to Duluth in my life.
> 
> It was fun! Hopefully, sometime in the future, our "session" can last a little longer than an hour and three quarters.
> 
> Boy, oh, boy! Did I ever hear the dirt from Bobcat on.......oops!   Guess I'd better not say.


hmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Deadly Sushi

pirate_girl said:


> hmmmmmmmmmmmm


 

Ohhhh cool yur jets Missy. Bob wears colored contacts. THERE! I said it.


----------



## pirate_girl

Deadly Sushi said:


> Ohhhh cool yur jets Missy. Bob wears colored contacts. THERE! I said it.


Rose coloured?
I mean COLORED?


----------



## Bobcat

Here's SnoOps with TNuts.


----------



## pirate_girl

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!
What a gorgeous picture!!
Two handsome men and my friends to boot.
Hi guys!! lol
Edit: where the hell are YOU Bobcat? hmmmmmmmmm? no snaps of you I see...
*sigh*..


----------



## BigAl RIP

Hell , what happened to Mike since I seen him last month ??! Mike looks fatter than that chipmuck that was in the barn last week . Mouse Ear I think you better lay off them sugar glazed dounuts a little . 

 As far as Mikey's  Gastic bypass/farting problem ... Look up "Big Als and Little Mikeys Driving adventure" to visit Lydron in Washington a few years ago . I never did get that smell outta the car .......


----------



## Spiffy1

Bobcat said:


> Here's SnoOps with TNuts.


 
Sure sorry, I missed out not being able to catch up with ya'll! 

I got your messages, but unfortunately my mother had bought play tickets for my wife's birthday..... I somehow suspect ducking out of that would have left me in hot water and the dog house all at once. 

Guess there's next time!


----------



## Bobcat

Man, BigA, funny you should mention that smell... and too bad I didn't hear about it before the trip.  Mikey blames you for introducing him to pickled pigs feet.

Hey Spiff, saw that you called. We didn't hear the phone over Jimmy Stewart as The Six Shooter on the XM radio. Mikey doesn't hear so well since the incident, so the radio was up pretty loud. 

Well PG, I'm sure you see enough pictures of ugly mugs from this site, so I'm just trying to spare you yet one more.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Boobcat and Tnuts


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Bobcat


----------



## pirate_girl

LOL!!!!!
Bobbbbbbbbbbb!! I am going to SLAP you!!
Stop that!!!


----------



## Trakternut

BigAl said:


> As far as Mikey's  Gastic bypass/farting problem ... Look up "Big Als and Little Mikeys Driving adventure" to visit Lydron in Washington a few years ago . I never did get that smell outta the car .......



Yeah, well, I caught holy hell from the cafe manager because they had to get Servicemaster in to do a li'l deodorizing, so I know what you mean.  
  However, BigAl,................I think Mikey's got some dirt on you that you do *not* want the rest of FF to know about.........  For a "small fee" every month...............................
   It was, truly, a blast b/s'ing with those two.  I only wish they could have met Cheryl. She's a little blonde waitress that can dish our more than food. She'd have made their visit quite memorable........not *that* way!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Bobcat reminds me of Mr. Wilson.  However, I'd be scared to show my face too if I owned a couple Kristi's.


----------



## Doc

I just caught up with this thread .... Does this mean that Mouse Ears Mike (sorry Mike, Big Al started it and it just stuck with me  ) will be with you for our FF houseboat party this Friday and Saturday?     I hope so.
You guys are still a long way from here (SE Ohio).  Good luck with the truck.  See you here on Friday at 7pm!!!!


----------



## Trakternut

Doc said:


> Good luck with the truck.  See you here on Friday at 7pm!!!!



It ain't the truck what's gonna make 'em late, if they are. They *are* drivin' a GM product, so, making the trip on time is of no concern.  The driver(s) however...........................


----------



## Spiffy1

groomerguyNWO said:


> Bobcat reminds me of Mr. Wilson.


 
Hey, that's the pose I go for when a picture might wind up in cyber land!  Of course, I think I the results are usually closer to Jason Voorhees than Mr. Wilson....


----------



## Spiffy1

Bobcat said:


> Hey Spiff, saw that you called. We didn't hear the phone over Jimmy Stewart as The Six Shooter on the XM radio. Mikey doesn't hear so well since the incident, so the radio was up pretty loud.


 
You guys were probably half way across MN by then anyway. Regardless, at least some small diner in the Brookings area was spared the horrors of raucous laughter and fatal flatuence.


----------



## rback33

So... You really gonna scoot across the northern part of Kansas? Any idea when? I-70 is an hour or so straight north of me....


----------



## Erik

rback33 said:


> So... You really gonna scoot across the northern part of Kansas? Any idea when? I-70 is an hour or so straight north of me....


 
I-70 is about 5 minutes from the office.


----------



## rback33

Erik said:


> I-70 is about 5 minutes from the office.


----------



## Bobcat

Finished up the MN site in the rain and mud last night. SnoOps whined like a little girl. He made me stop at a truck stop so he could hose off. 

Anyway, we're skipping the NE site for now and heading to Indiana.


----------



## Bobcat

Expect SnoOps to post some BS in his defense soon.


----------



## Bobcat

Sush, while travelling thru Illinoise, found a crown vic like yours. Interested? I left my card under the wiper for contact info. Might be close enough for you to pick it up, but it is a sh*tbox.  Anyway, off to Indiana...


----------



## Deadly Sushi

Bobcat is a great guy. SnoOps, not so much.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

A pic of Bobcat NOT hiding his face?? Oh my


----------



## Snowcat Operations

What Pic?


----------



## thcri RIP

So you bums just bypassed me


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Bob playing with Sushis Pussy, Sushi caught watchin Rachel Ray, Sushis door and Bob doing the sneak on Sushis complex!


----------



## Snowcat Operations

thcri said:


> So you bums just bypassed me


 


Where are you THCRI?


----------



## thcri RIP

Minnesota SE


----------



## thcri RIP

I90 & 52  I sent Bob my phone #


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

OhioTC18 said:


> A pic of Bobcat NOT hiding his face?? Oh my


Why I did not do a screen print, I don't know.


----------



## rback33

OhioTC18 said:


> Why I did not do a screen print, I don't know.




 No wonder I could not figure out what the hell you were talking about!


----------



## pirate_girl

Attached Images                                          
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	









Awww


----------



## Bobcat

Sushi said he didn't have enough cat food for 4 days. So, I was showing him where the best cuts were and how to butcher it to yield the most meat.


----------



## pirate_girl

Bobcat said:


> Sushi said he didn't have enough cat food for 4 days. So, I was showing him where the best cuts were and how to butcher it to yield the most meat.


.. what IS he doing with the kitties for the next 4 days?
I also wondered about that once you told me you hijacked him


----------



## Spiffy1

Bobcat said:


> Sushi said he didn't have enough cat food for 4 days. So, I was showing him where the best cuts were and how to butcher it to yield the most meat.


 
Ahhh, but there's more than one way to skin a cat....


----------



## Spiffy1

So, if you didn't turn them into road trip sandwich meat, and you don't have them in the trunk to feed to Gretchen, just what did you do with them?


----------



## pirate_girl

Spiffy1 said:


> So, if you didn't turn them into road trip sandwich meat, and you don't have them in the trunk *to feed to Gretchen*, just what did you do with them?


----------



## Deadly Sushi

OH SHIT MY CATS!  I forgot to leave food and water for them.  Maybe they will be ok?


----------



## Deadly Sushi

They'll be ok Right?
Also I must say Sno Ops is one hell of a great guy!  Bob is cool too.  But Sno Ops is nothing like bob pictured him as.  Also bob does seem to have some type of Flagulant problem.


----------



## pirate_girl

Deadly Sushi said:


> OH SHIT MY CATS!  I forgot to leave food and water for them.  Maybe they will be ok?


You're full of it!!
You know you did.. and even if you hadn't thought about them in all the excitement, I know _someone _else would have.
Having fun Paul?? 
You have no idea how stoked I was over this whole thing.


----------



## Bobcat

Deadly Sushi said:


> They'll be ok Right?
> Also I must say Sno Ops is one hell of a great guy!  Bob is cool too.  But Sno Ops is nothing like bob pictured him as.  Also bob does seem to have some type of Flagulant problem.



Me thinks SnoOps got to Sushis FF account.  I'm sure Sush knows how to spell flatulent and I am sure SnoOps does not.


----------



## Spiffy1

This isn't fair: SnoOps drowns me out with XM, they blow right by thcri, but then kidnap Sushi for the boat party?!

Where's that photo with the double decker outhouse?


----------



## pirate_girl

Bobcat said:


> Me thinks SnoOps got to Sushis FF account.  I'm sure Sush knows how to spell flatulent and I am sure SnoOps does not.


Let me solve it for you.

F A R T I N G

You men and your close quartered road trips.
Now, someone open a winder....


----------



## thcri RIP

Spiffy1 said:


> This isn't fair: SnoOps drowns me out with XM, they blow right by thcri, but then kidnap Sushi for the boat party?!
> 
> Where's that photo with the double decker outhouse?




Spiffy,

Do you think we should go on strike


----------



## Spiffy1

thcri said:


> Spiffy,
> 
> Do you think we should go on strike


 
 Strike! Strike! Strike! 

But where to set up the picket line...... 

Oh, they can just have their dumb old party without us; no GrainBelt for them!


----------



## Bobcat

Put Sush to work today.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

We had a good days work.  Sushi busted his ass and Bob busted his funny bone.....


----------



## Bobcat

Sorry about that last one.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

We are back on the road and headed into Springfield Indiana.  We should arrive about 10:30 pm.


----------



## pirate_girl

Sush looks a little dangerous with that pick axe in his hands.
Don't tell me he wore stylish boots to a work site!


----------



## Bobcat

Yup. He said "It's ok, they're leather."


----------



## pirate_girl

Bobcat said:


> Yup. He said "It's ok, they're leather."



.. did he then cry about any mud or dirt clinging to them?.. then feverishly wash them up (while cursing and tutting) in the sink at the next hotel room?


----------



## Bobcat

Surprisingly, NO!

Mikey, on the other hand, had that 'Oooh, I have mud on my pants, woe is me!' incident yesterday. I suspect it's the result of trauma from his high school days when he had that unexpected bowel movement in the middle of gym class.


----------



## pirate_girl

Bobcat said:


> Surprisingly, NO!
> 
> Mikey, on the other hand, had that 'Oooh, I have mud on my pants, woe is me!' incident yesterday. I suspect it's the result of trauma from his high school days when he had that unexpected bowel movement in the middle of gym class.


Ackkkkkkk!!!!


----------



## Trakternut

Bobcat said:


> Surprisingly, NO!
> 
> Mikey, on the other hand, had................that unexpected bowel movement in the middle of gym class.



I thought that's what happened at the truckstop Saturday  night.


----------



## Trakternut

Snowcat Operations said:


> We are back on the road and headed into Springfield Indiana.  We should arrive about 10:30 pm.



Springfield, Indiana has been duly notified. Special Farces have been alerted and are standing at the ready.


----------



## pirate_girl

Springfield is a very pretty area, as I recall.


----------



## Bobcat

Ha! We ain't in Springfield!!! Anyone who believes anything SnoOps says is just plain gullible.  We are in Richmond, IN. Tomorrow we'll hit PGs before heading for Docs dock.

On the trip from Lafayette, I was leading and Sush and SnoOps were following in the crown vic. A couple of times I looked back and there were no cars near me. They were all piled up behind the crown vic and no one would pass him on either side!


----------



## Trakternut

With, or without Sushi's bare back beside Bob's truck?


----------



## Bobcat

Not sure what yer drivin' at there TNuts, but it probably ain't good.


----------



## pirate_girl

Bobcat said:


> Ha! We ain't in Springfield!!! Anyone who believes anything SnoOps says is just plain gullible.  We are in Richmond, IN. *Tomorrow we'll hit PGs before heading for Docs dock.*
> 
> On the trip from Lafayette, I was leading and Sush and SnoOps were following in the crown vic. A couple of times I looked back and there were no cars near me. They were all piled up behind the crown vic and no one would pass him on either side!


----------



## pirate_girl

Bobcat said:


> On the trip from Lafayette, I was leading and Sush and SnoOps were following in the crown vic. A couple of times I looked back and there were no cars near me. They were all piled up behind the crown vic and no one would pass him on either side!


----------



## American Woman

Bobcat said:


> On the trip from Lafayette, I was leading and Sush and SnoOps were following in the crown vic. A couple of times I looked back and there were no cars near me. They were all piled up behind the crown vic and no one would pass him on either side!


I drove a Mercury Marquise for a while and the traffic around me was like that  They think your a cop and slow down. I have had them backed up at 40 miles an hours before.  Red had a solid black Gran Fury years ago that had the same affect.


----------



## Bobcat

Sushis car still has the black spot light, so it really enhances the effect.


----------



## American Woman

Bobcat said:


> Sushis car still has the black spot light, so it really enhances the effect.


I saw that in one of the pictures  that's exactly what I was thinking  If he hangs some of those furry little balls across the front wind shield he can be a Mexican....If he gets bored with the whole cop thing....I'm just say'in


----------



## Bobcat

Heading from SC back to IN tonight. Actually, making a little detour.


----------



## pirate_girl

Bobcat said:


> Actually, making a little detour.


Ha!!!
Bob Evans restaurant. Me, salad, iced tea.
Looking out the window for a Bobcat to show up.
Was he there? Nooooooooooooooooooooo
*sob*


----------



## thcri RIP

Bobcat said:


> Hwading from SC back to IN tonight. Actually, making a little detour.



How many miles per year do you put on?  You probably have me beat.


----------



## Bobcat

Haven't kept track, maybe 80k?


----------



## thcri RIP

Wow, I put on about 40K a year and thought that was bad.  Best have yourself a good riding vehicle if you put that many on.


----------



## Bobcat

The GM has comfy seats and a smooth ride, but it bites offroad and the maintenance is a killer, not to mention the gremlins.


----------



## Deadly Sushi

Bobcat said:


> Heading from SC back to IN tonight. Actually, making a little detour.


 

Youre out of SC ALREADY!!??? You better visit PG on the way back up and I want photos!!!!!!  Say hi to SnoOps!!! Hey do you guys have a cold? Feeling OK? My freakin nose has been running since around noon today and I cant catch it. I literally have a paper towel shoved up my nose to catch the dripping.


----------



## pirate_girl

Deadly Sushi said:


> I literally have a paper towel shoved up my nose to catch the dripping.


Picture please?


----------



## thcri RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Picture please?




Please Please no picture   dang PG you sick


----------



## pirate_girl

thcri said:


> Please Please no picture   dang PG you sick


Well dayum Steve, it's been all about the pictures lately, I figured what's the harm in one more??


----------



## thcri RIP

Deadly Sushi said:


> I literally have a paper towel shoved up my nose to catch the dripping.





pirate_girl said:


> Well dayum Steve, it's been all about the pictures lately, I figured what's the harm in one more??



Ok pictures are great but one of a guy running around with a paper towel shoved up his nose


----------



## Deadly Sushi

pirate_girl said:


> Well dayum Steve, it's been all about the pictures lately, I figured what's the harm in one more??


 

Its not like I didnt think about it!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

thcri said:


> Ok pictures are great but one of a guy running around with a paper towel shoved up his nose


he just asked me for suggestions on what to do for his runny nose.
I suggested more Bounty, as it's the quicker picker upper.
My GOD.. I can sure tell there's a full moon tonight..


----------



## thcri RIP

pirate_girl said:


> My GOD.. I can sure tell there's a full moon tonight..




There is, it is cloudy and rainy here????


----------



## pirate_girl

thcri said:


> There is, it is cloudy and rainy here????


Let me go check...
Yep, big bright full moon here.
It's beautiful looking at it under the golden maple in the yard.
I told Sush to order a curry, preferably a vindaloo.. that'll clear his passages..
Both of them.


----------



## thcri RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Let me go check...
> Yep, big bright full moon here.
> It's beautiful looking at it under the golden maple in the yard.
> I told Sush to order a curry, preferably a vindaloo.. that'll clear his passages..
> Both of them.




Brandy and Honey serve that Hot.


----------



## Trakternut

thcri said:


> Brandy and Honey serve that Hot.



Good grief! He just got sobered up!

Let me go check...
Yep, big bright full moon here.   <<<y'mean that one??


----------



## Deadly Sushi

Ever laugh and sneeze at the same time? I just did..... WHile chewing on a hamburger. bun, meat and sauce ALL over.


----------



## Trakternut

Well, no. I hadn't really planned on hearing about it, either............until now. 

Sush, you're a riot!!!


----------



## Bobcat

So far, installed stations in ND, SD, MN, IN, and SC. We were planning on installing the last station in NE when we received instructions to install two additional stations as soon as possible. One is in Tulsa, OK and the other in TX. We should be in Tulsa in a couple of hours and we'll knock that one out tomorrow. The TX station still needs to be permitted, so we'll head up and do the NE site the next day. Here's our new route below. We also made a detour to give a show-n-tell for Perdue students and faculty at the IN station.


----------



## Deadly Sushi

Any chicks at the IN site?


----------



## Bobcat

Oh yeah.


----------



## Erik

Bob, 
too bad you guys are taking US77/81 through Wichita instead of US75 through Topeka - I could have met you for a meal.  Any idea what your ETA for Salina will be tomorrow or Friday?  I'm about the same distance from there as Wichita.


----------



## Bobcat

Haven't check the route yet, will let you know.


----------



## Deadly Sushi

Where you folks at today????


----------



## Erik

Sorry I missed you.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Well after driving through 19 States the trip is finally completed.  7 sites installed including one additional one installed in a Russian Bunker built by the U.S. for a test ban treaty.  I can now fly home.  I will fly through one additional State to get home.  Well almost.  A 4 hr drive will see me home.  I am now waiting for my taxi to take me to the airport in Omaha NE..  He is late!


----------



## thcri RIP

Weren't you with Bob in a truck, why do you get to fly home?


----------



## rback33

Crap!! You basically went RIGHT past me!  I SOOO forgot to read this thread the other day when you hit it with new posts.


----------



## Bobcat

The last few days were long ones and we didn't get much of a chance to post or stop by to see anyone. Mike was riding with me in my installation truck, but I have unloaded him so that he can fly off to his next assignment. Getting the smell out of the truck is another thing.  Anyway, I've decided to hold up in Lincoln, NE for a few days to have the truck serviced. It is a GMC, ya know. 

Kinda cool seeing the treaty monitoring bunker. Memory lane for me; one of my old jobs was related to CTBTO. There was lots of old gear that I recognised and I'll bet there was a device or two that had my paw prints on them in the way back. Turns out I know more about the gear in and over the bunker than the current owners/custodians and they've asked me to come back some day and help get some of it running for them. I think I may have wrangled a free dinner or two.


----------



## Bobcat

Some links for the observatory near Tulsa where we installed a seismic system in the old treaty monitoring vault/bunker...

Okie Eathquakes
http://www.okgeosurvey1.gov/

Soviet General in Blue Jeans - A seventh graders perspective...
http://www.okgeosurvey1.gov/level2/Soviet.in.jeans.html



> THE SOVIET GENERAL IN BLUE JEANS
> 
> By Anna Edwina Lawson
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I had ever imagined meeting a General of the Soviet Union, I probably
> would have imagined that our country had been invaded. I certainly would not
> have imagined a short and slightly overweight man in blue jeans. And I would
> not have imagined him here in Leonard Oklahoma taking his turn on a shovel
> to dig a hole for planting an Oklahoma Redbud tree.
> 
> Two years before, my dad told me that Russians might be coming to record
> vibrations from American underground hydrogen bomb blasts, just like they do
> at the Oklahoma Geological Survey near Leonard. They also record
> earthquakes, some of them in Oklahoma. I asked dad then if we would
> "have to protect ourselves with machine guns".
> 
> The next thing I remember about the Russians coming, was a newscast of
> President Bush and President Gorbachev at the White House signing many
> different papers. Someone told me that one of the papers said the Soviet
> Union would have a seismograph station at Leonard and at two other places in
> America. Russia had to build three stations for Americans. All of these
> places would be empty except when a bomb over a certain size was tested.
> 
> My dad named the dirt road running by the Soviet station "Glasnost Road".
> Glasnost was a new word in their language that means something about "open".
> Once the papers had been signed the plans were no longer secret, and a
> Glasnost Road sign was put up. The sign was in Russian and English. Their
> language is strange. The G is an upsidedown turned around L. L is an A without
> a middle bar. For S they write C, for R they use P, and for N they write H.
> 
> The U. S. Army engineers came to put up a building, chip a seismograph
> vault out of rock, and put a high fence around it. The fence was not there
> to keep Soviet scientists inside, but to keep them from accusing Americans
> of damaging their equipment. That is a strange reason for a high fence.
> 
> It was late October when I was in the seventh grade, when seven Soviets in
> casual dress came to inspect the fenced station. They spent a whole week
> measuring everything. They even checked to see that the electric plugs had
> the different voltage Russian equipment uses. They said it complied with the
> treaty, but they were unhappy that the Ladies room door stuck. There were
> ten Americans in the American Escorts or Watchers building outside the
> fence. They agreed that the United States would fix the door. The Americans
> were in blue jeans. They looked just like the Soviets.
> 
> There was some smoking problem. Many Soviets smoke one cigarette after
> another. Their little building is like their embassy in Washington.
> Americans can not enter without permission, and Americans can't tell them
> not to smoke. But the United States had provided no ash trays. The Oklahoma
> Geological Survey came to the rescue with seven empty diet cherry coke cans
> to act as ashtrays. Having an aluminum can recycle box helps save the
> environment. On this odd occasion the can box helped solve an international
> problem.
> 
> Dan Moss was a retired United States Air Force pilot. He worked part
> time as a volunteer seismic analyst at the Observatory. Dan was also a
> master gardner. He bought a redbud tree and raised it at his Bixby
> home. He intended to present it to the Soviets. We were all sad when
> Dan died one week before the first Soviets came.
> 
> My dad presented the Oklahoma Redbud tree to General Shedlovskii and
> "honored guests from the Soviet Union" one Saturday morning that October.
> The bright red and yellow Soviet flag was flying to the left of the American
> flag at the Oklahoma Survey building. The individual Soviets were presented
> with Oklahoma Rose rocks. The barite rose is the Oklahoma State rock.
> I passed out copies of a Russian poetry book, which was translated into
> English and published in Tulsa.
> 
> The General in blue jeans made a long speech in Russian, which another
> Soviet translated. He talked of "shared victory in the World War". He also
> said that religion was returning to the Soviet Union. He said that the
> Oklahoma redbud tree should symbolize Soviet-American friendship, and
> also be a memorial to Dan Moss.
> 
> Five months later five Russian Scientists were at the their Oklahoma
> building to record a hydrogen bomb blast in Nevada. The blast was delayed
> so long that they stayed three weeks. At night the U. S. escorts drove them
> to a Tulsa Motel. I think things had changed. Their red flags were gone.
> Their flag was the same colors as ours, only it had wide stripes of white,
> blue, and red. I was told they wanted to be called Russian, and their
> country called Russia, not Commonwealth, and not the Soviet Union.
> 
> This year the Russian's Redbud tree bloomed for the first time. It is sad
> that they may never come back to see it's blooms. But it may be good that
> they have not returned because it means hydrogen bombs are not being tested.
> I was told that the General and others are busy planning with our Air Force
> how to detect atom bomb tests in countries like Iran and Iraq. It's almost
> as if they came to Oklahoma because America and Russia did not trust each
> other, and now they may not return because we do trust each other more than
> we did.


----------



## Erik

Bobcat said:


> The last few days were long ones and we didn't get much of a chance to post or stop by to see anyone. Mike was riding with me in my installation truck, but I have unloaded him so that he can fly off to his next assignment. Getting the smell out of the truck is another thing.  Anyway, I've decided to hold up in Lincoln, NE for a few days to have the truck serviced. It is a GMC, ya know.
> 
> Kinda cool seeing the treaty monitoring bunker. Memory lane for me; one of my old jobs was related to CTBTO. There was lots of old gear that I recognised and I'll bet there was a device or two that had my paw prints on them in the way back. Turns out I know more about the gear in and over the bunker than the current owners/custodians and they've asked me to come back some day and help get some of it running for them. I think I may have wrangled a free dinner or two.



bummer that I missed you guys on your drive through.
is the brewery in Lincoln still up and running - they used to do some decent beers.  (Crane River or something like that)
also if you get bored, take I80 up towards Omaha and there's a Cabela's -- they're always good for a couple of hours woth of sightseeing.


----------



## Bobcat

Since I don't drink alcohol-type stuff, , so the brewery wouldn't be of much interest to me. When I drove SnoOps to Omaha last night, I did see a Cabelas sign and made a mental note to seek it out later this week. I believe I also saw a very large Bass Pro shop as well.


----------



## Erik

they also made their own non-alcoholic root beer and cream soda...


----------



## Bobcat

Well, that's completely different.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Some pictures taken at "The Bunker" way back when. I took pictures of the pictures so they may not be great.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

The tree as she looks today and other pics.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Some pictures of Bob and me. Some really really old gear that Bob use to work on . Guess who is holding the Starbucks coffee cup in the last pic.  Its was really cool to see a part of history.  A part of a forgotten treaty to help keep the peace.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Hey......it's Wilson!


----------

